# Junghans Restoration Help



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a very early Junghans from 1930-32. I have decided to keep it and restore it to its former glory. I need someone that can make the case as new and also refinish the dial (dosnt have to be the same person). What I know about the watch can be found here.

Also, I know that Edelstahl Boden is something like stainless steel, but what do the other markings mean?










I have tried to find information on the watch, but I am unable to. I am looking for a sales advert, so I know what sort of hands it should have had.

Any info/comments welcome


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

retro72 said:


> what do the other markings mean?


That the wearer of this watch is protected by dark and mysterious occult forces


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

littlealex said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > what do the other markings mean?
> ...


Of course. I should have realised it belonged to Anakin Skywalker!! :starwars:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

For dial restoration I have been recommended, David Bill and Son

I haven't used them yet but i will in the next few weeks as i am sending one this weekend.

i'll post some images of the results.

regards steve


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

stevieb said:


> For dial restoration I have been recommended, David Bill and Son
> 
> I haven't used them yet but i will in the next few weeks as i am sending one this weekend.
> 
> ...


Will look forward to the pics


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you sure its an O and not a G.

If it is it may be "Gebr Kuttroff" as their logo was a star over a cresent. They made watch cases Housing , Pforzheim , Germany.

An example of their logo is here.

regards and good luck with the project

steve


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

stevieb said:


> Are you sure its an O and not a G.
> 
> If it is it may be "Gebr Kuttroff" as their logo was a star over a cresent. They made watch cases Housing , Pforzheim , Germany.
> 
> ...


You are quite correct. It was a G and not an O.

I have just bought a stronger magnifier and can now just make out the very worn out logo.

Thanks for the info


----------

